
The 5 craziest hours in the White House - juanplusjuan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/local/white-house-transition/
======
RichardHeart
tldr; [“transfer of families,” a five-hour tsunami of activity that transforms
President Obama’s home into President Trump’s.]

I thought I'd see a list including the Cuban missile crisis.

